# Chris Evans is taking over Top Gear...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Briiliant.

I cant think of a better substitute for Clarkson.

Loves his cars, innovative broadcaster plus he loves music and food. What's not to like?

Thank god.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

All depends on who other presenters are going to be.

BBC best stock up on factor 200 sunscreen I guess.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Roller Skate said:


> All depends on who other presenters are going to be.
> 
> BBC best stock up on factor 200 sunscreen I guess.


Chris will own it. Stamp his own mark and make it much better than it was. The guy is a broadcasting genius. Much better than Clarkson.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Thought he was making a 1 off special..has he signed a deal ?
Steve


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

V6RUL said:


> Thought he was making a 1 off special..has he signed a deal ?
> Steve


He has Steve. For three years. It will be brilliant.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

rustyintegrale said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > All depends on who other presenters are going to be.
> ...


After watching TFI Friday the other night, it's obvious he's watered down his act ... i'm guessing Radio 2 has that effect on people.

If Jodie Kidd's involved, it's going to be a disaster. She's about as energetic and enigmatic as a stick. Top Gear needs to remain on the edge of "just getting away with it" or it's just another 5th Gear. Remember 5th Gear? It's on the Discovery Channel nowadays, same presenters, same format, same boring old s***.

The BBC PC Friendly management will f*** this up from the off.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Three year deal apparently - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-33158464

He probably will be Ok, but as Steve's said it depends on who the other two are.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Three year deal apparently - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-33158464
> 
> He probably will be Ok, but as Steve's said it depends on who the other two are.


Did he? Thought I said that. :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Roller Skate said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > Three year deal apparently - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-33158464
> ...


You did - but I was typing and looking up the BBC link at the time*

*Always happy to back-up information with cold-hard facts [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

My line-up would be..
Chris Evans
Idris Elba
Guy Martin


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> My line-up would be..
> Chris Evans
> Idris Elba
> Guy Martin


Definitely Guy Martin, he is a most likeable "nutter" in the kindest way.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I can't see guy getting the job 
Way to honest !!!!
If he thought something was s*** then he'd say it was s*** 
He wouldn't play ball with the scripted nonsense that the bbc have turned the show into

PROPER BOY !!!!

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

[quote="1wheelonly"If he thought something was s*** then he'd say it was s***

PROPER BOY !!!![/quote]
And to make sure you got the message, he'd say it twice . . . .


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

No chance of Idris doing it, he's too big a star and Top Gear is quite a commitment ....

We're probably going to end up with "Top Gear Lite", a watered down version of the show with heaps of P.C. rhetoric.
My guess is it will be Evans, Kidd and and a proper race car driver. Button's likely to lose his ride at McLaren at the end of this season, or he'll quit because that car's going slower by the lap.

Button would make a great part of the team.

I don't see any downside to any of this. We get two car shows for the price of one when C.M. & H. move over to wherever they're going, more than likely, Netflix.

It's all win/win.

Guy Martin on the other hand, he's all about 2 wheels, however, he's .....


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

The show might need a female slant on things, but I can't see Jodie Kidd getting it - she might be easy on the eye and a confirmed petrol head, but personality wise she's a bit dull.

If the BBC are throwing large amounts of money at it (as they need to get it right, right from the off) then I could see them luring Sabine Schmidt off of German Top Gear - she can drive, do the banter, and being one of ze Germans would probably join in a bit of light-hearted German baiting. All bases covered!

As for the other person I'd prefer Mark Webber over JB - less busy with GT racing (so more time to film), and everybody loves his Aussie grit.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Suzi Perry could be in it


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

pas_55 said:


> Suzi Perry could be in it


God I hope not 
Mutton / lamb

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Sabine Schmidt, she would be a very good choice, that lady really can drive.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Oh that's clever open audition


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I won't be watching the ginger idiot..


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

pas_55 said:


> Oh that's clever open audition


For those who didn't catch Evanson The One Show tonight, there will be open auditions for new presenters, and ANYONE will be able to apply. All you need is enthusiasm and a little bit of knowledge about cars. There was no indication of the numbers of potential presenters, but it blows the guessing game wide open. They might end up with someone already well known, and that bloke from down the road who's always building cars...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Well the last time they did auditions we ended up with that twunt Richard Hammond...


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Spandex said:


> Well the last time they did auditions we ended up with that twunt Richard Hammond...


I take it you don't like the little hamster then :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

corradoman said:


> I take it you don't like the little hamster then :lol:


Who actually _likes_ him? He's just wallpaper. Wallpaper with no acting ability whatsoever, which is unfortunate given that the whole show relies on convincing viewers that the carefully scripted action is actually just a bunch of mates spontaneously mucking around. What's worse though, than his appalling blandness, is his sycophantic pandering to Clarkson.

The thing that worries me most about the details of the Chris Evans announcement is that the BBC seem to be saying they're keeping the same format. I have a horrible feeling it will just end up as a misguided attempt at replicating the old show with new presenters, rather than them taking the opportunity to create something new and interesting.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Spandex said:


> corradoman said:
> 
> 
> > I take it you don't like the little hamster then :lol:
> ...


After all these years, you still like to be the antagonist just for the sake of it. Come on, secretly, deep down, you love Top Gear. :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I've never been too fond of Richard Hammond, I prefer James May and obviously Clarkson who I think is a comic genius (you should read his books). But the three of them together made brilliant TV. Actually scrub that - the whole production team made brilliant TV.

If that same team goes to Netflix and they can film in 4k and use the same editing skills that blessed Top Gear with such exciting imagery, then I think we're in for a treat.

Not that I've got a 4k TV... :lol:

Back to Chris Evans fronting TG...

I don't think it'll be Suzi Perry - not sure if she has the driving skills or not. Jodie Kidd would be my bet together with the new auditionee.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Roller Skate said:


> After all these years, you still like to be the antagonist just for the sake of it. Come on, secretly, deep down, you love Top Gear. :lol:


I used to like TG. A lot of the re-runs are genuinely entertaining. But, there are only so many times I can watch the same idea being rehashed before I think enough is enough. And maybe I'm just the wrong demographic, but I really can't relate to any of the presenters. I love cars, but I don't love watching a bunch of old men pretending not to understand the modern world for (repetitive) comic effect - how many times can you listen to someone deliberately get the name of some social media site wrong before it just gets tedious? The self-congratulatory smugness of it all became unbearable too.

So, I'm not trying to antagonise for the sake of it. The world changes. TV should change with it. I really want TG to reinvent itself as something relevant and modern.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> If that same team goes to Netflix and they can film in 4k and use the same editing skills that blessed Top Gear with such exciting imagery, then I think we're in for a treat.


Netflix 4K is demonstrably worse than decent HD. Definitely _don't_ buy a 4K TV for that.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Spandex said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > After all these years, you still like to be the antagonist just for the sake of it. Come on, secretly, deep down, you love Top Gear. :lol:
> ...


I look at it as "comfortable slippers".

As for "but I don't love watching a bunch of old men pretending not to understand the modern world for (repetitive) comic effect", I know you're far more intelligent than that. 
We all stopped watching Top Gear as an informative car show many moons ago and yes, a lot of it is protracted, but it's mean't to be funny, it's meant to make us men of a certain age (and women in some respects, if not they feel sorry for us after watching it) feel good about ourselves. In that, it does what it does very well.

In a world of constant change, it's nice to see the Top Gear team didn't change. I'm also looking forward to the new version of Top Gear as well as what the old team will be doing on Netflix or wherever they go. Like I said, it's win/win.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Roller Skate said:


> As for "but I don't love watching a bunch of old men pretending not to understand the modern world for (repetitive) comic effect", I know you're far more intelligent than that.
> We all stopped watching Top Gear as an informative car show many moons ago and yes, a lot of it is protracted, but it's mean't to be funny, it's meant to make us men of a certain age (and women in some respects, if not they feel sorry for us after watching it) feel good about ourselves. In that, it does what it does very well.


Of course it's meant to be funny rather than informative, and I have absolutely no problem with that concept at all. But it's not funny. It's not funny because they're still telling the same jokes they were years ago. If I want 'comfortable slippers' I have re-runs on Dave.

I think TG became a victim of its own success. I don't believe the production/writing team were too stupid to come up with something new, I think they were too scared to.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

They could do serious stuff


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Roller Skate said:


> They could do serious stuff


That was pretty serious I reckon, just with added humour at the start


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I still think Steve Coogan would be good (possibly as Alan Partridge), except that he shot himself in the foot by wading in at the time of the "fracasgate".


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mullum said:


> I still think Steve Coogan would be good (possibly as Alan Partridge), except that he shot himself in the foot by wading in at the time of the "fracasgate".


I thought Coogan had just made comments a number of years ago about the issues he had with their casual racism. I don't think I've seen anything from him about the latest incident. That being said, I think he's well known for bashing the presenters, rather than the show itself, so with them out the picture I don't think anything he's said in the past would stop him working on the new show.

<edit> This prompted me to re-read Coogans rant from 2011 and I thought this little snippet about Hammond sums him up completely:



> Richard has his tongue so far down the back of Jeremy's trousers he could forge a career as the back end of a pantomime horse. His attempt to foster some Clarkson-like maverick status with his "edgy" humour is truly tragic. He reminds you of the squirt at school as he hangs round Clarkson the bully, as if to say, "I'm with him". Meanwhile, James May stands at the back holding their coats as they beat up the boy with the stutter.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes that's what I was referring to actually, my mistake.
So true about Hammond :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

"Richard has his tongue so far down the back of Jeremy's trousers he could forge a career as the back end of a pantomime horse. His attempt to foster some Clarkson-like maverick status with his "edgy" humour is truly tragic. He reminds you of the squirt at school as he hangs round Clarkson the bully, as if to say, "I'm with him". Meanwhile, James May stands at the back holding their coats as they beat up the boy with the stutter."

Anyone that's watched both seasons of "The Trip" might find that comment a bit off, especially with Rob Brydon suffering from a shirt covered nose whilst having to go through the dual humiliation of Michael Caine impression-offs and having to pull out his "small man" voice at every moment the uncomfortable silences become overtly too long.

As for "racism" Coogan seriously needs to get down off of that high chair he's sat in, I suppose he looks back at his early act as being "clever comedy" when it fact in places, it was clearly racist in certain circumstances.

As for presenter material for Top Gear, he's probably too far up his own arse to do the show and if he did he'd certainly be only paying it lip service.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

It may be the pot calling the kettle black, but it's still a very accurate description of Hammond.


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

It will not be the same sorry but top gear is successful mainly because of the presenters and as much as like chris evans he will not be better then clarkson


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

k9l3 said:


> It will not be the same sorry but top gear is successful mainly because of the presenters and as much as like chris evans he will not be better then clarkson


He'll whoop his ass. Just as he did Terry Wogan's. The guy is a very talented and innovative broadcaster. Trust me. He'll be brilliant.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I liked him years ago now I find him very predictable so it's a big no from me.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I was never a big fan of him personally, nothing against him just not my cup of tea. I think I prefer him slightly more, now that he's matured a bit though.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

mullum said:


> I was never a big fan of him personally, nothing against him just not my cup of tea. I think I prefer him slightly more, now that he's matured a bit though.


That's because the ginger is going grey.


----------



## Corky Duke (Jun 24, 2015)

I think Evans is a good choice as he is a car fan, especially Ferrari's not sure who would join him, I would shout out for Brian Johnson as he has appeared on TG and also did a piece with James May in LA once. He has also done some motoring stuff and had a show on one of the Discovery channels, not sure about the female presenter but I would agree with the poster who suggested Sabine.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I think as time went on with each new series TG for me just got so tedious and was getting less and less about the cars and more about the comedy trio that were Clarkson,Hammond and May,trying to outdo the last episode before it with more irrelevance.
As far as I'm concerned they can get rid of "Star In A Reasonably Priced Car" as well as I found that just yawn worthy and could have been another road test.
Personally I don't like Evans,he's everywhere but we're stuck with him.So line up for me.

Evans
Guy Martin/Phillip Glenister 
Steve Coogan.

Sabina schmidt as test driver,but without the secrecy of the Stig.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

leopard said:


> I think as time went on with each new series TG for me just got so tedious and was getting less and less about the cars and more about the comedy trio that were Clarkson,Hammond and May,trying to outdo the last episode before it with more irrelevance.
> As far as I'm concerned they can get rid of "Star In A Reasonably Priced Car" as well as I found that just yawn worthy and could have been another road test.
> Personally I don't like Evans,he's everywhere but we're stuck with him.So line up for me.
> 
> ...


Please, please not the utter bore that is Steve Coogan!


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

rustyintegrale said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > I think as time went on with each new series TG for me just got so tedious and was getting less and less about the cars and more about the comedy trio that were Clarkson,Hammond and May,trying to outdo the last episode before it with more irrelevance.
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Steve Coogan as Paul & Pauline Calf in the early 90s was IMO was very entertaining, but wouldn't want to watch him now.
Hoggy.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Steve Coogan as Paul & Pauline Calf in the early 90s was IMO was very entertaining, but wouldn't want to watch him now.
> Hoggy.


I'd have done Pauline Calf.

Me: Shall I post this?
Me: Nooooooo.
Me: Why not?
Me: Because it's wrong.
Me: Wrong how?
Me: If you don't know, hit the submit button.
Me: Done.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Coogan is a good driver though and a knowledgeable petrol head to boot.

Understand the sentiment about his personality but this where the over active Evans might have a synergy with him.In other words they may cancel each other out and be quite entertaining.

Whatever they come up has to be better than the last lot anyways


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Roller Skate said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Steve Coogan as Paul & Pauline Calf in the early 90s was IMO was very entertaining, but wouldn't want to watch him now.
> ...


Hi, :lol: :lol:  [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

leopard said:


> As far as I'm concerned they can get rid of "Star In A Reasonably Priced Car" as well as I found that just yawn worthy and could have been another road test.


+1

Clarkson: so, what's your latest book / film / reality TV show?

"Star": blah de blah de blah

Clarkson: do you want to see your mediocre lap that many petrol heads would have no problem replicating after an hour learning a short stretch of track with 8 bends

I used to make a cuppa when this bit was on.

Get rid of this part. Expand the one with F1 drivers, as they have real competition, want to be the fastest and know how to drive. maybe just have it for professional drivers or bikers, all in same car, would be proper competition, and wonder if F1 would be fastest or in a normal car, without all the aids and gizmos that the rally drivers, stock car , saloon car drivers or bikers would be fastest


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

^this


----------

